# Barbequed Chicken Wings



## Roxy (Oct 21, 2007)

Barbequed Chicken Wings

3 lbs. chicken wings
3/4 to 1 cup honey
1/2 cup soy sauce
2 tablespoons oil
1/2 garlic clove, minced
1 cup barbeque sauce

Cut tips from wings and discard. Season with salt and pepper. Mix honey, soy sauce, oil, garlic and barbeque sauce, pour over chicken in baking dish. Bake slowly at 325 for 2 hours or until sauce is carmelized. Yields 20 appetizers.


----------



## Barb L. (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks for all the recipes you have posted today - can't wait to try them.


----------



## David Cottrell (Oct 21, 2007)

*The last recipe for today!*

Ok Roxy - this barbequed chicken wing recipe is the last one for today!  Grandson and I bought some homegrown honey a few weeks back and I know he will want to do this one. Now, I better exit this place or I will be copying a cookbook from you! Thanks for all the ideas.


----------

